
NSA: Our systems are so complex we can’t stop them from deleting data - yulaow
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/06/09/nsa-our-systems-are-so-complex-we-cant-stop-them-from-deleting-data-wanted-for-lawsuit/?tid=rssfeed
======
yellowapple
It's like a doctor saying that he can't stop my kidneys from spontaneously
dissolving within my body because human anatomy is "too complex".

I wouldn't be nearly as averse to mass surveillance if the folks conducting it
and holding my personal data didn't have the mental capacity of a goddamn
pineapple.

------
theandrewbailey
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7872554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7872554)

------
angersock
Isn't this basically the same argument Facebook, Google, et al. use when you
ask to be completely purged from their systems?

